# Turkey Tenderloin



## DampCharcoal (Dec 6, 2004)

I bought a couple turkey tenderloins for giggles today and now I'm trying to figure out what to do with them. Any idears?


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 6, 2004)

How about marinating and broiling or grilling them?  Or pounding them and filling them with with a stuffing of some sort, rolling them back up and baking?  I have a great recipe for a filling and sauce made with cream cheese, salsa and marmalade if you'd like.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 6, 2004)

DC, I have bought several of these that are pre-marinated & I love them! I can't really help with ideas since mine were already marinated & I don't remember with what. They are like a cut of the turkey breast. I just put mine in a baking dish & slid them in the oven. I think it took like 20-30 minutes to cook one, not really long at all. You could always marinate it in a bottle on Italian salad dressing or one of my favorite marinades is Italian dressing & beer, it's good on chicken, pork chops, & steak, so I would think it would be good on turkey too. Good luck with your tenderloins!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 6, 2004)

http://www.cooks.com/rec/search?q=turkey+tenderloin Check out this from cooks.com too. There are alot of good looking recipes here for turkey tenderloins.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks, crewsk! Some pretty interesting recipes, I'll have to select the one that suits me the best! PA, I would love the recipe! Thanks to ya both!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 6, 2004)

You are very welcome, I'm glad I could help!  Now you have me wanting turkey tenderloin!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 6, 2004)

Here you go, Damp!  If I were to make this again, I'd add some salsa into the cream cheese to give it some extra bite.  (I don't remember where I got this recipe so if it's some one here I'm sorry I can't give you credit!)

*Pretzel Chicken with Fruit Sauce*

4 boneless skinless chicken breast halves
½ block cream cheese, softened (I used 1/3 less fat)
½ c fruit jam (strawberry, apricot, peach, marmalade, etc) (I used a great orange-pineapple jam made locally)
2 c pretzels, crushed

Sauce:
1 c fruit jam (same flavor as above)
1 c picante sauce or salsa, smooth style

Cilantro or parsley for garnish

Preheat oven to 350.

Flatten chicken breasts with a mallet to ¼” thickness.  Spread softened cream cheese over one side of breast.  Starting at one end, roll chicken breast, with cheese inside, in a jellyroll fashion.  Secure with a toothpick.  Melt ½ c jam in microwave until thinned.  Dip rolled breasts in jam, coating well on all sides.  Roll jam-coated breasts in pretzel crumbs and place in a baking pan, seam side down.  Bake 25-30 minutes or until chicken is just done, but juicy in the middle, with a crispy crust.

For sauce, combine 1 c jam and picante sauce/salsa in a saucepan over medium heat.  Cook mixture until reduced and slightly thickened.

To serve, place one breast over bed of rice and spoon sauce over top.  Garnish with cilantro or parsley.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 6, 2004)

*drool* Thanks PA! Adding a few things to the shopping list! Until someone else speaks up, you get the credit for this one!!!    8)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 7, 2004)

Another possibility.

Mix together some softened butter, sage, thyme, pepper, and minced garlic.  Chill until solid.

Preheat oven to 375.

Pound trukey tenderloin flat and to an even thickness or about a 16th of an inch.  

Make egg-wash by beating together one large egg with 1/4 cup milk.  break teh solidified butter mixture into chunks and spread onto the tenderloin center.  Sprinkle a half cup of bread-crumbs over the butter.  Roll the tenderloin around the filling.  secure with tothpiks, or butcher's string.  Dip in the egg wash, coating the entire tenderloin, and then dredge completely in flour.  Let set for about a minute.  Again coat with egg-wash, then roll in breadcrumbs to cover the whole thing.  Again let set, but this time for about five minutes on a rack.  Place the tenderloin on a foil-lined cookie sheet and place into the oven.  Cook for an hour.  REmove and serve with wild rice, and a fresh, leafy salad.

This is kind of a modified Chicken Kiev, but with turkey, and the addition of breadcrumbs.  You can use seasoned breadcrumbs, or even croutons with this recipe as well.  And you can substitue fillings such as cream cheese, walnuts, and saute'd mushrooms, or ham and swiss cheese, or...
You get the idea.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

